# Master Spinner program ~ Fleece 'section' Study



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

One of the exercises for the Master Spinner's program is to spin 10-yard sample skeins from 6 different sections of a fleece:


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

I finally got the chance to pull out a fleece, and get five sections (no belly wool - the shearer takes that off and throws it out, and I forgot to grab some). 

Anybody want to work on this exercise with me? I have three extra sample bags if you'd like to work along, or if you have a whole UNSKIRTED raw fleece, you could use that too. 

I'm going to ask $10 plus shipping. It's a pound of Shetland/BFL - there's five 2-oz samples from the shoulder, side, back, britch/haunch, and neck, then I added over 6 more oz. from the side, back, shoulder to make a pound total. It is a raw unskirted fleece, but I tried to discard any tags or 'undesirables' in the side and britch areas that would normally be skirted off. The fleece from the shoulder/back areas are really nice, with very little VM.

Here's the sample packs:

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

And here's Celia, the 'subject' - she's a Shetland/BFL cross who I am using for the 'Study'
(it was getting dark, so not the best picture)

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

Here's a view of the fleece from the front - you can really see the white strip in the middle - that's her back! That part got clean from getting rained on haha!

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

And here's looking at her back-end. You can really see the difference in the lock structure of the britch/haunch area:

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

I do have another fleece from Freda that I can separate into sections, if more than three people are interested. There's pictures of all of the sheep on my blog - under 'Fiber Animals':
http://buttonwoodsprings.wordpress.com

I know this is a bad time of year to start. I was thinking some time in January. That would give those who want to work along time to get a fleece if you want to do the whole thing yourself, and get the samples washed. 

What do you think? Anybody want to join me?

Hey JDog - did you do this exercise yet? Do you still have any of those gorgeous Border Leicester fleeces you could use?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am already 'in' on this project, but for any of you other newish (or not) spinners 
this will be a very fun project.

We will be learning the subtle differences in the wool based on the area of the fleece it is spun from.

I am super looking forward to it. 
Having spun from Celia's fleece before I can say that you are getting a great price for the fiber to try it. 

Also, by doing it as a group project there is more accountability involved.
In case that would help you. :teehee:

Come on! it will be super fun. :kissy:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We will be learning the subtle differences in the wool based on the area of the fleece it is spun from.


Thanks GAM! With all the excitement, I completely forgot to post the whole PURPOSE of the study :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd like to try ..... sounds like a fun thing to learn ..... I'm a bit intimidated , but I still wanna try !! Do we have to spin it a certain way/ gauge ? Or will it be ok to do it any gauge, as long as it's ALL the same gauge ? 

Do you take paypal ?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I want to play tooooo! Well, give me until after the Holiday season is over...don't have any extra time until then.

Have Paypal $$$, can zoom you money.

Karla Moore
[email protected]


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Mix Mary you can prepare it and spin it any way you want! Just do what you've been doing. We'll help you every step of the way!

Have you ever started with raw fleece? I learned a LOT from GAM, WIHH, and Marchie about washing fleece last summer. 

The most important thing is to have fun - do NOT be intimidated! It's just to learn how the different parts of a fleece spin up so you just spin like you always spin! 

I do take PayPal. On my way to a Christmas party so will PM you tomorrow. 

Yahoo lathermaker! Glad you're going to join us!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oh FUN !!! I have washed some fleece.... some carding .... I have always wondered about "parts" of a fleece ...which is the best for spinning etc..... Im super excited for this !!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, I just found this. Yes, I have got my six sections done. YEP, used one of the BL fleeces. I HOPE I got my sections right. I think the neck was my most fave to spin, had the least vm, and was the finest. I think the neck had more of a open fleece structure that makes it easier for worsted spinning from the lock. Next I think was the belly........STRANGE, they must have had a clean place to bed? OR like I said, I didn't get the sections right! This section I also thought was more suitable for worsted spinning because of the more open fleece, tighter crimp lock structure. Third, was the shoulder, it had more vm but the locks were still fine and better IMO for worsted spinning. Fourth, I said, the side, it had more of a closed fleece with open locks, the fiber was more coarse and IMO better for woollen spinning, for me! The britch was the fifth about the same as the side, tighter crimp tho, with more crimp and open fleece with a more closed lock structure. Last was the back. WOW, the vm! I had to comb the fleece first in order to get all the vm out. I think because of the combing to get the vm out, you can spin this section either way......forced to comb so why not spin worsted, but if you want woollen......just mix it all up!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Miz Mary and Karla - PM'd you both for your shipping addresses. Fleece samples are boxed up and ready to go!

JDog - once we get into the heart of 'exercise' we'll bring your analysis back up again and compare ours. Thanks for the input!

I'm really looking forward to this. I learned a lot skirting fleeces this summer, and I think this exercise will help even more with that! It'll be good to see how each section spins and handles, and what knitted items each will be good for. 

Thanks for joining in this exercise!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm gonna scrunch up my face, but I would like to try this too... especially since it might help me to recognize fleece sections by sight and feel because I don't always get 'nice' fleeces that are in blankets... the ones that come to me are usually in wads and pieces!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi FA - do you have any whole fleeces laying around? I think that is the best way to learn where the different sections are, and how to recognize them. 

But if not, I'll gladly send you little baggie-fuls of fleece from different sections 

Send me a PM with your address, and I'll calculate shipping costs and let you know.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this site and would love to join in. When are you going to start. And could I buy in on your bags of goodies. I am a new spinner, and am trying to learn on my own this would help me out with the learning process so much.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the fold Tracyjayne ! How long have you been spinning ?? Do you have a spindle or a wheel ?? This is a great place to learn from ! Do you knit or weave ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold TracyJayne! We are happy to have you here with us. I bet these ladies will be more than happy to have you join in on the fun. Make sure you take lots of pictures, we need and love photos of people's work. 

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi tracyjayne! Welcome to the fold!

We are not going to start until into January. I just sent out the sample packs yesterday, and they are raw wool (hasn't been washed yet), so everyone will need time to do that too. 

So after the holidays we can decide when we went to get started. I haven't heard back from Falls Acre yet, but she will get the last sample pack from Celia. 

I have another fleece that I can get samples from (Freda - who we call Freaky Freda cuz she was so spastic when she was a lamb!). I may not be able to get the samples from that one until next week - supposed to rain here for about 4 days again!

You will definitely learn from this, and everyone here is so helpful! PM me your address, and I'll let you know what the shipping costs are. Thanks!


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the warm welcomes.

I am so looking so forward to this. I just got my used Kromski wheel in late Sept./early Oct. off Craig's list and have only spun about 6 skins of yarn so far. I need to work on my tension, twisty yarn, sometimes LOL! but I love the art of spinning. To learn the process from start to finish will be awesome.

Thank you for accepting me into the fold.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Which Kromski, Tracy ?! Im waiting for UPS to deliver my Kromski Minstrel as I type ! 

We all LOVE pictures here, just sos ya know  .....


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Miz Mary, It is a Prelude. I love it but I know no other to compare with... LOL! I will post pics along the way... I am working on some angora locks now. Which are gorgeous ....


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'll check and see if I have a whole/intact fleece. I'm fairly sure there's one somewhere... not so sure it's still in it's intact form. Thanks though. I'm sure you'll have plenty of other more experienced folk to join you.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Angora fleece I am spinning now. I am trying to make a yarn with little curls popping out here and there. I am still spinning with too much of a twist. Any ideas how to correct this.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

FallsAcre - a jumbled one wouldn't work, cuz you wouldn't know which sections are which. If you do this exercise with us, then you will be able to tell from the 'jumble' which sections are the best for which uses, which will help you figure the fleece out!

We're happy to have you do this with us! It'll be a great learning experience, and we'll all help each other!


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ... my picture didn't work.... sorry


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

PKBoo: received my package today. At first glance all I can say is 
WOWSA! This is one GORGEOUS fleece! I plan on washing some of this up tomorrow, since we'll be snowed in anyway.

I'm going to try to get pics of each section before I start. I'm surprised at how different some of the sections are from each other....gooodie, gooodie, goodie. can't wait to play!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

TracyJayne do you need help posting a photo?


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure Marchwind if you wouldn't mind....


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

PKBoo I have some Icelandic fleeces coming to me as we speak. They said they are lightly skirted, could I use them in this study?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What photo hosting service are you using? Personally I like Flickr.com. Let us know and if I can't help you maybe someone else can.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

lathermaker said:


> PKBoo: received my package today. At first glance all I can say is
> WOWSA! This is one GORGEOUS fleece! I plan on washing some of this up tomorrow, since we'll be snowed in anyway.
> 
> I'm going to try to get pics of each section before I start. I'm surprised at how different some of the sections are from each other....gooodie, gooodie, goodie. can't wait to play!


Yahoo - so glad you like it! I couldn't believe how different the sections were either! I think it's really going to help with identifying fleeces when buying. And skirting especially!!!!



tracyjayne said:


> PKBoo I have some Icelandic fleeces coming to me as we speak. They said they are lightly skirted, could I use them in this study?


Tracyjayne - I think lightly skirted would work GREAT for this project! You won't have any belly wool (but neither did I cuz the shearer takes that off). 

When you get it, lay it out flat on a table (I do it outside on my glass table that I can scrub down afterwards  ). You should be able to tell which is the 'britch' area - the wool looks kind of 'felted' (although it's not). The neck area usually has more hay and VM (vegetable matter) in it, since that's closest to where they eat. Take pictures, and we'll help you!

I've got the next 11 days off woohoo!! so I plan on getting mine washed, along with some other Master Spinner projects!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I keep watching for a delivery !! After I put my new wheel together, I'm going to do a little practice fiber on it ( while his project gets washed ! ) then dive in on this !!! I cant wait to see the differences !!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> I keep watching for a delivery !!


I just checked the tracking numbers - I sent yours and GAMs out on December 11th, and for some reason it was stuck in Jersey City until December 20th!!!! 

I sent lathermakers out on the 12th, and hers got there already...

What's up with that? :fussin:

Who knows when they'll get there...


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

I did use Flickr ... I am going to try again..... Here goes!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey tracyjayne, 
If you are using the same username on flickr as you are here, you didnt get any pictures uploaded over there.
I looked and found your name but with no photos to share.
Or if you did get them on there, they may be set to 'private'.

Dont give up trying.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep GAM is right, you need to make sure your photos are set to public on Flickr


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a quick question, when I get my fleeces, how and what is the best way to wash them. Do you pull them apart? And where and how if so, I have washed fiber before but only have gotten it by the pound not a whole fleece.... Thank you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure where you live but you can always follow these directions http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/157527-washing-fleece-101-a.html. You can pull it apart and wash it in small batches. Orvus paste soap, or a good shampoo or any wool wash (Woolite is not recommended).


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

tracyjayne said:


> I have a quick question, when I get my fleeces, how and what is the best way to wash them. Do you pull them apart? And where and how if so, I have washed fiber before but only have gotten it by the pound not a whole fleece.... Thank you.


Hi Tracyjayne - before you pull anything apart, make sure you lay it out and take pictures to show us. We'll be able to help you identify the different parts (refer back to the diagram I posted in the beginning).

I've been using those zippered lingerie bags - put the fleece in there in two layers. Then let it soak in cold water for a day - it loosens the dirt and makes it easier to clean.

It's best to have water over 140 degrees to remove the lanolin that's in fleece. So if you're hot water is not hot enough, then heat some on the stove so you can get it to that temp. I use a plastic wash basin - it's the perfect size. I use 7th Generation dish soap - put a small amount in the hot water. 

Gently lift the lingerie bag out of the cold water, then submerge it in hot soapy water. Let it soak for about 30 minutes or so, but you don't want to let the temp get below 120. Take it out of the hot soapy water, set it aside, dump water, then put more water at 140 in the same basin. I usually do two soapy soaks, then 2-3 hot rinses. By rinses, it's just using hot water with no soap in it. DO NOT AGITATE or swish, or stir, the fleece around as it can felt. And do not go from hot to cold - that could felt it also.

After the clear soaks to rinse the soap, I take the lingerie bag out to the deck, then fling it around and around to get most of the water out. Then I either hang up the lingerie bag on the clothesline, or in the winter I'll lay it across the radiators to dry. 

There are as many ways to wash fleeces as there are people on this board. Everyone has their own way, and you will develop yours as you go. I used to use 5 gallon buckets and transfer fleece from one to another, and I was NOT gentle, and ended up 'matting' a lot of the fleece - it didnt' felt, but it was not loose and fluffy like it should be. 

I did get a wringer washer on Craigslist, and DH rigged up a hot water line that comes out of our wood furnace, but everything's not hooked up yet. I'm going to try to get him working on that project this week! Can't wait to get that whole set-up going!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo, I got my new phone in the mail today. :teehee:

Just kidding, I got your package today.
I barely had time to look at all the numbered baggies, but I am totally excited to get this fiber washed up.
My company will be leaving on the 27th and I am still in the process of a house reno for 'real money'. 
That just means that I am not 100% sure when I will be ready to really start with the study.

Are there any special criteria in the directions, like things to be watching for? 
Do they give you any kind of tips at all? 

Each section of the fleece does have distinguishing characteristics.
Is the main idea just to notice that?
Then to try and decide what type of project each part would be 'best' for?

I think most of the time people blend all the matchingest wool from a whole fleece together (like to get enough to make a sweater).

As a side note: I left the topknot headwool on all 3 of my Angora goats this winter.
I am thinking of using a combo of all of those to make myself a hat when I shear it off in the spring (a whole years growth). 
The locks on their heads are so much finer (and shorter) but also less greasy and a bit more VM. 
I will let you all know how THAT experiment goes. :gaptooth:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo, I'm sorry I just gave general info. I forgot this was a specific thread dealing with specific parts of a fleece. I apologize for giving info that may have been incorrect for the projects at hand.

Having said all that, I can't wait to see what you all do and watching this take shape


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]
this is a pic of the Angora fleece. Let's see if this one from photobucket works


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I just can't seem to figure out how to post a pic on here.... Hummmmm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

TracyJane did you change the settings to you Flickr account so that it is set to public? I'm not familiar with Photobucket but I would think you need that one set to public too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tracyjayne,

I can find your user profiles on both flickr and photobucket.
The next step is to upload your photos to one of those places.
Once you get that, we can help you to create the links so they show up here.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

On Photobucket , when you upload a picture from your computer into Photobucket ... there will be a box of Image Links on the right ..... copy the IMG code ( right click on it , then hit copy ) 
Then, when you are writing up a post here, put the cursor where you want the picture , the right click , and hit paste ..... 

I hope we can help figure this out for you !!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still not finding any photos that have been uploaded to either of those sites.
THAT is the part tracyjayne has to do first.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Miz Mary, this is from my photobucket account .... my user name there is justmes2
Wow this pic is really big.... but it worked. I will try to get the next ones smaller sorry.... but I am so happy it works! Thank you for all your help and patients.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL Tracyjayne !!! 

I got my box today !!! YAY !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hmm says you deleted the image . 

Don't worry about the size


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know why it said I deleted it but I put it back up.... I hope it stays this time!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, very pretty mohair fleece! 
Do you raise angoras?


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh no I wish I could raise them, but I bought it from a lady on facebook. It is so nice though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice . I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is one of the Icelandic Fleeces I bought. They just got here today! I will try to get a better picture up. What do I do from here ....? If I am right the head or neck would be at the top????


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is the second picture... I am so excited to get started....


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We can start any time everyone's ready - no rush or pressure! I'm in charge of a baby shower for next weekend, then it's Farm Show (and we're showing the goats! AGH!) so I would bet middle of January until I'm ready to start anyway... how about the rest of you?

Tracyjayne - do you have a table large enough to lay the whole fleece out on? You should be able to tell the difference between the head and 'tail end.' Then use the diagram in the beginning of the post to pull of fleece from that area. Try to get at least 2 oz. so you'll have enough to play with. Keep them separate so you know where each section came from, and wash each section separately.



gone-a-milkin said:


> Are there any special criteria in the directions, like things to be watching for?
> Do they give you any kind of tips at all?


The exercise is to sort a fleece into six sections, and display a lock or staple from each section. Then "Spin a 2-ply, 10-yd skein from each section of the fleece. Provide a detailed description of the appearance and handle of each section."

So I think that should be another thread title - what does "handle" really mean???



gone-a-milkin said:


> Each section of the fleece does have distinguishing characteristics.
> Is the main idea just to notice that?
> Then to try and decide what type of project each part would be 'best' for?


Here's the table that's in my workbook:

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

So it does not ask for the type of project that each section is 'best' for, but that's certainly something I want to know 

And the next section of the workbook goes into different types of breeds, fleece characteristics, and uses of different 'fineness classifications.'


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks PKBoo. That helps tremendously (seeing the lesson). 

I was hoping to at least get the sections washed up sometime this week.
Of course it has turned cold finally so it will be 100% an indoor project.
That's okay though. I only have the New Years Eve evening milkshift and dont go back to the reno house until the 4th. 

I also am itching to wash the BL fleece that JDog sent me.
My plan is to knit one of those cabled sweaters from the latest issue of knitty with that.
It will be a BIG spinning project, but the fleece is almost 6 pounds. 

So I guess I will be spreading screeens out all over the house to dry wool on. :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I am still trying to figure out how much fleece is needed to spin enough for a sweater !!! 

GAM, I want to knit the Rimes The Reason Sweater .....


I am ready whenever y'all are !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary figure a couple of pounds of wool give or take. A lot depends on the pattern, size of finished garment, yada, yada, yada


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got out my fleece sections today and went over them, took some pics, and then washed the wool.

Celia's fleece is very uniform, in my opinion.
The shoulder, back, and sides are all the same staple length.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My DMIL was visiting on the day this box came in the mail.
She is "not an animal person" at ALL, but I managed to explain the idea of this project to her by comparing dogs to sheep.

You know how dogs have that soft hair behind their ears?
And they often (not always) have slightly longer coarser hair like 'pants' on their hind end?
Sheep have that too. :teehee:
Different areas of the animals have hair that grows slightly differently.
It can just be harder to see it when the whole animal is a puffy looking ball of wool. 

She seemed to understand what I meant.
I didnt go too deeply into the discussion of VM though.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM those pictures are awesome! It looks like the crimp is different in each section - is that right? It looks like the smallest crimp is the shoulder, followed by the back, then side, neck, and britch. I'm anxious to see the pictures after it's washed - but doesn't that take some of the crimp out?

And look at those short gray locks in the neck! I had no idea it was like that! Are you going to spin those two different lengths differently? Or card them together? Ooooh I'm just itching to get at mine!!

We freeze fruit every summer, then I make jam in winter. We just get 4 lambs processed, and are getting a beef back next week, so DH brought up the remaining bags of fruit. I thought it was only going to be 4 bags, but it was 8! So I made eight batches of jam today! So no fleece prep for me 

But tomorrow DH is going to move things around in the basement so I can hook up the wringer washer - woohoo!

GAM - I like your fleece washing set-up! We are having septic issues, so the wringer washer will NOT go into the septic. I've been carrying dishpans out to the yard instead of down the drain. So I'll be happy when this wringer washer is in working order!

Great analogy of the dog's fur too! I LOVE the smell of raw wool, but I know it's not a common thing haha. And I'm sure your DMIL does NOT want to know all of the 'ingredients' in VM.

Off to a friend's house tonight for dinner/small party. Hopefully we'll be home by 10 so I can get some knitting done


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo, 

At my hlouse the ONLY water that goes in the septic is from the toilets.
Everything else is rerouted through various grey water systems.
So I have the freedom to dump that water right down the kitchen sink if I want to.

I dont see why you couldn't just set that wringer washer up with the drain hose going outside to water some bushes or something. 
I have been doing that for years around my place, with no harm to the trees or lawn. 


The crimp: it actually seems very consistent throughout this fleece. 
The neck wool (which is finer) has a tighter crimp and the britch (which is coarser) has less crimp. 
The shoulder, sides, and back are all very similar.

I think what you are seeing in those pics is just the different amount and ways that the wool is dirty. :teehee:
The back was less greasy (rain rinsed!) but with more VM. The sides were very greasy but with no VM really. 
The shoulder was some VM and some greasy, but the only thing I saw there was a little bit of superficial felting on the tips 
(probably from jostling around being a sheep). 
Now that it is clean it really looks very much the SAME.

I am looking forward to the spinning. 

About that fine dark neck wool: it is very tender and has some pretty seriously felted tips. I think I threw about half of it away.
Usually I keep that kind of wool separate and use it to spin super fine singles with, maybe blended w/ alpaca?
It just doesnt 'integrate' into the yarn very well for me. Plus there isnt enough of it to get it blended all through the skeins.
Of course I do NOT have a drum carder either.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got all the singles spun today for this project.
They are still on bobbins waiting to be plied.

Then I went ahead and washed the rest of the wool that goes with this.
So now that is drying.

For now I am going to keep my observations to myself and let some other people catch up. I am taking notes though. :teehee:

I will post a pic eventually but my DH is hogging all the internet speed right now downloading something that is going to take 4 days. 
It is like being on dial-up 10 years ago.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Working on it: (the trindle has the neck wool on it)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a 3 ply made with the shoulder, back, and sides from this fleece.
I did do the mini skeins too. Then used the leftovers for this one.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow GAM - that's some beautiful stuff!!!!! I LOVE the picture of the locks, bobbin, and skein with the sun shining through it - that needs to be on a calendar! 

I am so itching to get started with this! I'm making baby shower favors right now, and am getting everything together for that (it's Saturday). I am spending all day Sunday washing! 

We take the goats to the Farm Show Wednesday, and I'll be spending a lot of time there, so I may just take my wheel and sit and spin!! WOOHOOO! That's a liberating thought! 

I can't wait to start on the analysis! :bouncy: 
I just sent TracyJayne her fleece sections, so she should get them hopefully in less than a week.

Miz Mary - have you started washing your sections yet?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

#1 is drying !!
I'm taking notes ...cant WAIT to really get into this !!! I figured I'd wash them each separately...so while I'm spining #1, I'll be washing #2 !!!! 

GORGEOUS GAM !


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

If anybody thinks about it at the time, could ya take/post a pic for me ... of the locks when they are done washing ??? My first batch is not SUPER white, and I'm wondering if the yellowing is normal , or I didnt wash it enough ?!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The locks are not super white. They are kinda yellowish. The yarn is a little yellowish too. 
Here is another pic of some of them, in bright evening sunlight.
I kind of like the natural 'antique white' color. My mom calls that color "woodstove white". LOL


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Most of the fleece that I've washed so far isn't a bright white but more of a lovely light cream color.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The very whitest fleece I have ever worked was from an Icelandic.
But usually they are more 'cream' colored.

Heck, even my white angora goat looks a dingy yellow color when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Gam, All I can say is Wow.... you spin beautifully. I will be ashamed to put my pics up.... I still spin a bit with a little twist (over spun) ..... I can't wait to get mine and get started with you all but I will catch up, promise.... I love the pictures they truly are wonderful.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

"Woodstove White " !! LOVE it ! This is beautiful fiber ... cant wait to spin it ... thank you for the gorgeous pics GAM !! I'll be sure to take some !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tracyjayne if you ply your yarn you want to have a bit of over twist in your singles. I bet your yarn is just fine and beautiful too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

We are doing 2-ply 's , is that correct ?!?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Working on it: (the trindle has the neck wool on it)


This is completely off topic, but our Guild is doing a Weaving class, and I have a little tabletop loom that I've never used, so I'm going to do the class. (It's 6 lessons - one lesson a month).

We have to pick out yarn for our first project, and I want to do placemats in blue/silver gray. 

GAM - the colors in the piece you have under the bobbins in this picture is exactly what I want! What yarn did you use? I love that color combination? 



Miz Mary said:


> We are doing 2-ply 's , is that correct ?!?


That is correct! I am going to do a worsted sample and a woolen sample, but as long as you spin them all the same way, it won't matter which method you use. 

I'm trying to get my sections washed this week. I'm planning on taking my wheel with me to the Farm Show, but not sure how much I'll get done. 

TracyJayne should get her samples this week, although the delivery confirmation still has that it's been transported to the sorting facility, which is my town! I hope it's not just sitting there somewhere!!!! :grumble:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope after I take pictures you can tell me if Im spinning woolen or worsted !!! 
I'm using a flicker ...taking notes as I go !!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo said:


> This is completely off topic, but our Guild is doing a Weaving class, and I have a little tabletop loom that I've never used, so I'm going to do the class. (It's 6 lessons - one lesson a month).
> 
> We have to pick out yarn for our first project, and I want to do placemats in blue/silver gray.
> 
> GAM - the colors in the piece you have under the bobbins in this picture is exactly what I want! What yarn did you use? I love that color combination?


PKBoo, that is the Pecan Pie Beret.
I made it all from handspun yarn. 

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Odinsneedles/pecan-pie-beret


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought that looked familiar! Didn't he get rid of his dreads? Can he still wear it? I love those colors!

Well, dyed handspun sure ain't happenin' for the weaving class, but at least I have an idea of what yarn I should buy...
Thanks GAM!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

GAM, I suspect the reason the Icelandic may be so white is that in Icelandic sheep, white is a pattern.

The sheep actually have colour, but then white 'overwrites' the colour in either sections or for the whole sheep (I have a couple of white sheep with brown patches on their ankles ... they usually have white babies, as the pattern is dominant, but they carry the brown under it which is cool). 

They are definitely much whiter than my Down breed sheep. Or blacker. Or browner. Or more silver...

This is a really neat study. Someone page me when the 'executive summary' gets posted, eh?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> This is a really neat study. Someone page me when the 'executive summary' gets posted, eh?


:hijacked: There's been quite a lot of thread drift here, from ME! :ashamed: I'll start a new thread when we start the analysis...



Miz Mary said:


> I hope after I take pictures you can tell me if Im spinning woolen or worsted !!!
> I'm using a flicker ...taking notes as I go !!


Miz Mary - woolen and worsted are about both wool prep AND the way you spin that prep. Here's a discussion we had last year:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/430069-woolen-worsted.html

It's confusing, but you'll get it after a while (and especially if you try both methods!). In a nutshell:
-- true woolen: use hand cards to prepare fiber into rolags, and spin using long draw
-- true worsted: use combs to align fibers, and spin inchworm (with fingers in front of twist, so twist does not run up behind your fingers)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Miz Mary, go for the woolen!

< -- hates spinning worsted, loves long draw, is extremely biased


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, but this fiber is so super easy to prep and spin worsted!
The 'inchworm' can be nice big 4 inch stretches, and if you keep the singles attenuated you get such a bouncy stretchy yarn!

Just saying.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, a four inch staple would be lovely spun from the fold, eh? You could probably spin the locks from the fold, they are so gorgeous. 

Anybody tried that yet?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Oh, a four inch staple would be lovely spun from the fold, eh? You could probably spin the locks from the fold, they are so gorgeous.
> 
> Anybody tried that yet?


PKBoo is going to try it both ways. 
I am looking forward to seeing her results.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Ooooo.... I love your fleece and yarn. Just looks soo... yummy... LOL can I say yummy?!!! VBG


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

and .... I have no idea if Im using long draw or inchworm ....I'm kinda in between ! I am guessing I have a medium draw woolen .... hahahaa !!! Is that even such a thing ?! 
I am using a flicker for the first time .... watch the fingers !!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've spun up the first two worsted because I got a hackle and comb set for Christmas. The sliver spun like butta....smoooooooth.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I spin worsted too. Just can't help myself with most of the fleece.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Finally! I've got three sections washed, and started spinning! :bouncy: The Farm Show wiped me out, and I had days and days of schoolwork and housework to catch up on. 

Anyway - I washed three sections in laundry bags at one time in a dish pan, and I think it might have been too crowded, because the tips are pretty yellow. I'll wash the next batch separately and see what happens. 

When I tried to card the first locks, the tips were breaking off and making a neppy mess. So I used the flick carder to 'comb' the lock out, and then just laid them on the carder. That worked so much better! So I spun about an ounce of the shoulder woolen, and I'm going to spin the next shoulder ounce woolen. 

Did any of you have locks that were half gray from the shoulder? GAM I know you separated out some small gray locks, but these were part of the entire lock:

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

Pictures, and a separate 'Analysis' thread tomorrow or Friday. Off to spin!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I found half-grey locks in the neck, shoulder and haunch areas of Celia's fleece.

I also encountered some slight felting in the shoulder portion of the fleece, but only on the tips. 
Maybe that is what was breaking off when you were carding? 

Looking forward to seeing your woolen/ worsted comparison.


----------



## tracyjayne (Dec 12, 2012)

:grin: Washing my fiber today.... I have 1-4 done so far. It has a very nice crimp.
Are you all going to card, comb or spin from the lock????
Thank you Paula


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I am FINALLY done spinning my sections! (It's been one heck of a January!:run: )

GAM, I know you're done - how is everyone else doing? I have the last section to ply tomorrow (I like to let them sit on the bobbin overnight), and I have to wash them yet. GAM- did you wash yours after spinning?

So I'll take pictures tomorrow during the day, then start another thread tomorrow for the ANALYSIS!! It was definitely an interesting project!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will be watching for the new thread. 

Yes, I washed mine.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm done and washed !! woo hoo !


----------

